

Paris taxi shortage: It's about jobs (2012) - traverseda
http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/10/opinion/frum-paris-taxi/

======
paulhauggis
"In almost every European country, restrictions on firing workers have made
employers very reluctant about hiring in the first place. "

We need to remember this. The unintended consequences of having unions run
every industry in the country.

